

Recursive Discussion: A new way to debate - maniacwhat
http://exploringbothsides.weebly.com/musings.html

======
iamdave
_I propose a discussion system, where the rules are strictly enforced meaning
on breaking them some number of times, after several warnings you are ejected
from the discussion._

This seems to be a step backwards; instead of educating the debaters on a
fluid congress of debate, it sets up hurdles and penalizes offenders.
Ultimately, I think the recursive method of argument will result in cyclical
hashes of thought, without the finality of debate providing an impetus for
resolution.

------
s7itch3s
If we're genuinely concerned about problem solving, why not use the scientific
method? Define the issues to be resolved, then each party proposes their
hypothesis. Then a moderator, who knows the issues ahead of time (and has
information along with statistics about the subject), can keep the
"testing/experimenting" phase on track. Maybe even a whiteboard with notes so
we can keep track of what each party proposed while allowing us the ability to
make revisions.

